# Ceiling problem



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a pic of a ceiling in a hallway. HO has had it painted many times, but this always happens. My fist thougt was calcimine, but the undercoat seems a bit green. It was a little chalkly, but not too much. However, the thing is, is this is the only place in the hallway/stairwell that this happens. There is two very small spots at the end of the hallway that has some peeling.
Any ideas on the problem and how to resolve it?









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like a moisture issue to me. Not much discolouration though from the picture though. What's above it?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Top or bottom of the stairway? Is the ceiling level where this is happening? Could be condensation on the other side of the ceiling.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

It is second floor, I am assuming there might be an attic above.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Find the attic access, dress warm, grab a flashlight and take a peek above if you can. If the ceiling keeps getting fixed and the problem keeps reoccurring, there's something else going on.

Or, grab a moisture meter to check things from below.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Find the attic access, dress warm, grab a flashlight and take a peek above if you can. If the ceiling keeps getting fixed and the problem keeps reoccurring, there's something else going on.
> 
> Or, grab a moisture meter to check things from below.


My bet is there is some damp insulation up there.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Calcimine Ceilings?*



Pete the Painter said:


> This is a pic of a ceiling in a hallway. HO has had it painted many times, but this always happens. My fist thougt was calcimine, but the undercoat seems a bit green. It was a little chalkly, but not too much. However, the thing is, is this is the only place in the hallway/stairwell that this happens. There is two very small spots at the end of the hallway that has some peeling.
> Any ideas on the problem and how to resolve it?
> 
> 
> ...


Although whiting, (chalk), was the primary pigment used, calcimine was also tinted green, yellow & red, so it's best not to discount the presence of calcimine based on color alone. Your testing for the level of chalkiness was a much better indicator, and if it isn't overly chalky, it might be something else. 

Could be an endless number of possibilities. Since it's fairly isolated, have a look in the attic. First, check directly above the problem areas of the ceiling below. Second, check the ducting from baths, kitchens & laundry rooms, making sure the duct-work is in tact and fully vented to the outside of the roof above. I've seen plenty of cases where they only vented their bathrooms & kitchens to the attic above. If you have a hygrometer, check humidity levels.

Only guaranteed way to remedy is to strip or encapsulate by applying a thin layer over-top of the existing ceiling. Everything else is an educated guess. Take some dark rags, wet them, and rub the problem areas on the ceiling to see how much chalk releases on your rag, and to feel the ceiling itself to see if it seems to be softening, (calcimine is water soluble). If your rag has a lot of chalk, prime with a calcimine primer. If there's little to no chalk residue on your rag, prime with Gardz.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would guess either calcimine or moisture issue.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I have seen more green calcimine than white around here.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a couple things or possibilities. 1. Temperature related. Surface was cold first coat of paint was applied. 2. Cheap paint as first coat with little binder. Better quality paint re-wets old paint causing failure. 3. Contamination. When you say a little chalky, wipe your hand on the surface and show how much is a little. 4. Combination of all three. Solution: long oil exterior primer. Yes, long oil primer. Maybe and alkyd enamel underbody. No fast dries.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

Gardz it 
The moisture might periodic viz. Slow leak only during snow build up on roof or windy rain storm .

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Gardz for calcimine surfaces*



Chuck the painter said:


> Gardz it
> The moisture might periodic viz. Slow leak only during snow build up on roof or windy rain storm .
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


From the TDS for Gardz: 

CALCIMINE
GARDZ penetrates calcimine more effectively than oilbased
coatings and has much lower odor. GARDZ
prevents water-based topcoat or paint or texture finishes
from softening up calcimine layers. 

https://www.rustoleum.com/~/media/D...GDZ-01_GARDZ_High_Performance_Sealer_TDS.ashx

If the top coat of paint is cheap and can be wetted down, Gardz should be able to both soak into the paint as well as deal with a calcimine surface.

All of the above being said, I would agree with those here who suggest finding out what the cause of the peeling is before making a mess repairing or putting anything onto the ceiling.

futtyos


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Never out of the realm of possibility that a bathroom vent vents into the attic at that very spot.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Eave and roof vents*



Gymschu said:


> Never out of the realm of possibility that a bathroom vent vents into the attic at that very spot.


In addition, the ceiling looks to be plaster, not drywall, meaning that it is an older house. There might not be sufficient roof or eave vents (or maybe none, for that matter) to allow any moisture from the bathroom vent to escape from the attic. More unknowns.

futtyos


----------

